# Seeking Wisdom



## YesSir (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello All...

I'm new here, and would like to seek some experiences regarding retirement that you wished you had done differently.

I am eligible for retirement (social security) in January (turning 66) and will continue to work my regular job (because I like it).  I figured I could use the retirement money to pay down some debt while I continue to work.  Can anyone offer some thoughts on possible options regarding actually filing for social security while still working?  Perhaps there are no options but if there is anyone that has a similar situation I would like to hear your mistakes, if any.

If anyone has any clarifying questions... feel free to ask.

Thanks...

Larry


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi Larry, I'm no authority but I do know you may collect SSI at age 65 or collect more if you wait until 67 and still work. Just go to the SS website and sign up.

What I wish I did, was save more for retirement a long time ago, because it's pretty rough right now. 

There are members here who know a lot more.


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 19, 2017)

see https://www.ssa.gov/planners/retire/whileworking.html


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2017)

Welcome, Larry!

Mistakes I've made?  Got a year or two?


----------



## KingsX (Dec 19, 2017)

.

My advice is to be totally out of debt, including your house,  before you retire from working.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2017)

Easy to sign up for SS while still working, either online, or by phone via SS's 1-800 number.  Also, be sure you don't drop the ball on Medicare or you'll face penalties.


----------



## YesSir (Dec 20, 2017)

Butterfly... thanks for the reply.  What do you mean by drop the ball on Medicare?  I still work so my employer pays for most of my healthcare.  My understanding is  I am not penalized as long as I'm enrolled in an employer provided plan.  Something else I should know?


----------



## YesSir (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply jujube.  If you could have a do-over on just one, what would it be?


----------



## EllieR (Dec 20, 2017)

The thing that comes with working and taking social security is that it may make your income higher with social security and therefore you may have to pay tax on the amount from social security depending on how much it increases your income.  That is what happened in our household and it is a factor in how much you make a year.


----------



## Knight (Dec 20, 2017)

Mine would be due to the management position I had and the sedentary nature of that. After retiring at 54  I quickly realized that if I wanted to enjoy a long retirement getting physically fit would have to be a priority. Doing that took a year.  Being prepared is not only about finances, being healthy to enjoy your last years plays an equal role.


----------



## YesSir (Dec 20, 2017)

Now who doesn't enjoy giving all they can to uncle sam.  They are such good stewards of our money !  NOT !!!


----------



## YesSir (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks Night... I have always been very fortunate in the health area.  No issues whatsoever... but that's today.  No one knows what tomorrow holds, if we are lucky enough to have a tomorrow.


----------

